# Hooger-Booger anyone?



## I hate ricers (Sep 23, 2005)

I've got this 92-93 Hooger-Booger "Eagle Team" hard tail. It's aluminum, and has round tubes at the derailer mount, like an older YETI F.R.O.

I bought it from a pawn shop, it came with older 8 spd XT, Ritchey logic WCS cranks, and a locked-out Answer 2 fork. The frame is very thin walled and very light.

Here's the kicker:
The frame is EXACTLY like an older aluminum Yeti frame. It has the hooped rear triangle, tapered tubing near the bottom bracket for flex rigidity, and little notches on the head tube where the headset cups install. The ONLY, and I do mean ONLY, differences are the cable routes: They're not on the side like nearly all Yeti hard tails. This is a conventional design that moutns on top of the top tube. 

If any one has any info on this apparently German snowboard company, do tell please!

I will put some pics up when I go home this weekend.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Think they had something to do with scott ?

best bet is to look on http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=2985890 and use google translater, if anyones gonna know about them its the germans.


----------



## Kelgee19 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Hooger to the Booger*

Well, I know that this is a very old post but I was doind some searching on the internets for Hooger Booger bikes and camr across this one. I currently own a Hooger Booger Eagle Team mountain bike and well...you are the only other person that I know of who has one. They were not too popular here in the states; as the other comment pointed out, they are/were a division of Scott. In fact, my dad purchased this bike for me from his friend, who is a Scott dealer. I have had the bike since 1997 and I still ride it as my primary mountain bike. Keep in mind I took a 5-6 year brake from riding of any kind (I think I was finding myself or something?) From your description it sounds like yours came with the same setup as mine, XT's (grip shift...I hate gripshift), Ritchy crank and wheelset, Manitou shocks. Now that I am back on it I need to update some stuff, like my Manitou 2 shocks, cassette, crank, etc. Just keeping it budget build so that I can save up for a nicer ride. But anyway, yes the bike is a diamond in the rough, I love it and will probably hang onto it more for sentamental reasons than anything...wouldn't get anything for it if I tried to sell. 
Anyway, let me know if you still have it. What kind of brakes did yours come with? Mine has the original Magura H22 hydraulic rim brakes. :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Kel


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What are ricers?


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> What are ricers?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ricer+burners

 (sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> What are ricers?


Always consult the Urban Dictionary when in doubt.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ricer


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ahhhh...I see! Interesting. Lemme go find a booger the same way now.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

And then of course there is Bryan's Rice-Boy Page....

http://www.riceboypage.com/index.html

The Hall(s) of Shame are hilarious.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> What are ricers?


It's a type of Ritchey brake.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

nooo. ricers are bars.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I know some of their snowboards are becoming sort of sought after in the vintage snowboard community. The boards were quality.


----------



## Kelgee19 (Dec 8, 2010)

Believe it or not, my first snowboard was a Hooger Booger. Needless to say, I was mocked on the mountains in the summer and winter...with my Hooger Booger. That's what you get when your dad has a connection with a SCOTT rep. :madman:


----------

